# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Two Firsts Today

## Manwithnoname

Greetings all,

I'm soon to walk out the door on 2 firsts for me to try out. Today is opening day of squirrel season here. The first (and one I have no doubts about) is a Ruger Impact .22 air rifle. I've shot it plenty and even my youngest daughter nailed a pop can first shot at about 30 yds. But ive yet to actually hunt with it. I do, however, have total confidence in the gun. My old tired eyes? Well, we'll see.

The second new try and the wild card, a 2yr old Aussie Shepherd. When I let her out during daylight hours I have to keep an eye on her because if she sees a squirrel, she loses her damn mind and reasoning or hearing all goes out the window. By god though, she will tree that little buggar and hold tight lookin up or follow it from tree to tree if it jumps. The problem is, calling her off. I can see it in her body language, she hears but she ain't listening!!  Aussies are kinda hard headed in that aspect anyway, SOOO, I'm kinda thinking we're gonna be best buddies, or hate each other tonight. I don't foresee much of any kind of middle ground, so time will tell. If I don't post an update later tonight, most likely she wound me into a heart attack or slitting my own throat. Either way, passing will be doing something I love so in native terms, it is a good day to die  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

We had an Aussie Shepard for 14 years....smartest dog we have had to date.
But yes can be independent and hard headed.
He would take his leash is his mouth and take him-self for his potty run...."I had the leash, Right Dad?..... That's OK, Right ?

Any way these thing have a way of working them selves out......Good Luck.

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck.  Hopefully you'll have roasted squirrel tonight.

----------


## Manwithnoname

> We had an Aussie Shepard for 14 years....smartest dog we have had to date.
> But yes can be independent and hard headed.
> He would take his leash is his mouth and take him-self for his potty run...."I had the leash, Right Dad?..... That's OK, Right ?
> 
> Any way these thing have a way of working them selves out......Good Luck.


She is all of the above. Too smart for her own good, independent and HARD HEADED but overall a good roomate.

We didn't have any luck yesterday. I'm sure we went to late in the day but I didn't want to go early and have so much squirrel activity that she was overwhelmed with who to chase next. Regardless, we were in the woods so all was good. I've never squirrel hunted behind a dog, only still hunted so there's going to be a learning curve for us both. When I did sit and still hunt she would wander off then several minutes later reappear from a different direction and so on. She seemed to be using me as a center point and making clover leaf patterns around me. Maybe trying to locate something to push towards me? I don't know. I've only ever hunted with pointers, retrievers and beagles. I know rabbits circle with a beagle on their trail but that's the rabbit making the circle, the dog is just following the scent.  Any thoughts or theories on her clover leaf thing?

----------


## hunter63

One of my best pheasant dogs was a female shepherd mix Shasha).....would work any clumps of grass, brush....stay out in front about 20 yds, back and forth....working all the time.
When I changed direction she would look back and adjust her path to get back in front again.

If she flushed anything, she would look back at me to see if I was gonna shoot...and if I did, she was off like a wide receiver to try to catch it before it landed.
Wouldn't retrieve it, but would stand there holding it down with her paw...so it didn't run off......

Did this with birds, rabbits, squirrels....but if I didn't pay any attention or shoot at whatever it was, she would just ignore it a continue on.
She loved it....I hunted her with a black lab (Duchess ...used her nose and retrieved) and a little yellow dog,(?....Hooker)...who love tunneling under brush and hedge rows.....but got tired quick, so would end up in the game pouch getting carried.....

Those were fun days........
People asked me what kind of dogs they were....And I would say...."Them's HUNTING dogs."

----------


## Manwithnoname

That's awesome man! Hunting is great. Hunting with your best friend(s) like that is heaven. My last was a half chocolate lab half Chesapeake. He was a giveaway, guy couldn't get him to retrieve something shot. A dummy, he would wear you out throwing the thing. Our first few times, same thing. If I threw something, no problem. If I shot one, tell him to go he'd just look at me like huh?  The magic morning my oldest daughter was along for the ride. Jake had found and was nosing a dead coot and Heather says, "throw the coot and maybe he'll get it". Hmm, not a bad idea.  Did that a couple times then a couple more with her putting a shot up.  Not long after a solo drake came out of nowhere already cupped and gear down for the decoys. Boom, splash, "Jake go!" It was priceless and one of my proudest moments. I swear to god you could see the light bulb come on and he was gone.  After that, he was unstoppable.

----------


## hunter63

Yup....That would be Monty my best Lad retriever.....RIP...Miss that boy.
Was my BIL dog...but we hunted together from a pup.....and once he figured out what we wanted....he wound not stop.....couple of time almost drown chasing cripples.

BIL got a divorce, and he tells me he is gonna give Monty away to a buddy....I told him that I would shoot him...the BIL...not the dog.
He came to live and hunt with us for 12 more years. 

One bad habit was to roll and slide in dead critters and fresh cow flop....kinda hard to put up with in the camper and truck.
His exploits were well repeated when ever the group gets together.

Monty watching....if his head moves...get ready.... they are coming.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Oh geeezz, why the urge to roll in dead stuff!?!?!? 

He was a gorgeous dog! Looks like Jake other than color and curly hair down his back. He had the chessie Amber eyes too. I haven't duck hunted since.

----------


## hunter63

Keep working with you guy....Fantastic memories are made by guys and dogs.....Good and some not so good....but funny now.

----------

